# Finances in those first few weeks - ADVICE PLEASE



## s.stewartuk (May 12, 2010)

Hi 

I'm due to move to Dubai shortly for a two year placement with my company. I'm really excited but obviously cautious about a new country and my financial stability during the first few weeks before I get paid.

I understand that for my first 2-4 weeks I will deemed as a visitor until my medical and working visa comes through from my sponsor. This is fine... But I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice perhaps from previous experience on managing my finances for those first few weeks before I get a Visa? 

Points to consider:

I'm on a UK wage and have not saved any disposal cash for this trip and I will be using my standard HSBC UK debit account.

How bad are the charges to withdraw cash from UK accounts?

I'm staying in hotel for the first week then move into a rented apartment with kitchen facilities.

My food will be paid for during the first week while in a hotel! PHEWW

Any tips would be greatly received!

Many thanks,
Stace


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

How will you be getting to your place of work? Renting a car is cheap enough, but need a deposit to put down first. There are plenty of cheap place to eat if you really want to watch your budget - Hotel restaurants will be more expensive. You'll be able to withdraw money from pretty much anywhere, but bill be stung for about £2 a time - maybe best to exchange a sum before you go.
Plenty of supermarkets around which are well priced, expect stuff that is imported - especially from the UK.
Alcohol is expensive, but brunch deals usually take care of that!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pick up the allotted amount of alcohol when you come thru the airport. 

When you take money out of the atm, take out a large sum all at once. Avoid taking out smaller amounts. 

The western restaurants are a bit more expensive then the paki/india restaurants. Your coworkers should know what is close by where you work. 

Would suggest trying to frequent the markets that are outside of the malls. The mall markets seem to cost a bit more for everything. 

Good luck!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Definitely withdraw as much cash as possible in one shot to avoid the multiple charges. Bring as much cash with you as you feel comfortable carrying. Food shouldn't be an issue as you mention it's being paid for the first week, but just understand that the travel in a taxi will cost you too so find out where the inexpensive places to eat are at. Ask the taxi drivers to point out many of these places when traveling to your destinations.

I suspect that by posting what you have here, you'll do fine with watching your money when you arrive.

Cheers.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Is your company not offering you a relocation allowance? Most people end up with a relocation allowance aka furniture allowance, which can ease the pressure off the finances until you receive the first pay cheque.

As has already been pointed out, bring as much cash as you can. Saving that, your bank will be able to advise you on the charges for cash withdrawal. You will obviously need to advise them that you are traveling abroad so that they do not put a block on your card. As I found out after I had to make an international call to the bank, it is far easier and cheaper to get this sorted before you get on the plane and land in the Land of Sands.

Taxis will quickly add up. Is your company providing you with a company car or rental car (at their expense) until you find your feet.? At the moment, £1 = AED 5.8 or thereabouts (haven't checked the exchange rate for a week or so but for the purposes of managing your finances, that rate should be fine). A hire car would set you back about AED 1800 - 2000 per month. This will get you a Yaris, Lancer or Tiida or something similar. Some companies do not ask for a deposit but that's not to say that this is the norm. Ultimately though, if you have to cover your travel cost, then it will take a chunk out of your finances, especially if using taxis - taxi drivers can smell a newbie a mile off and will take you for the customary joyrides until you learn the roads and know exactly where you are going! It may be a good idea to have a colleague show you round on your arrival just so that you have a fair idea of where everything is - I find that if you have someone 'holding your hands' for the first few days, you become independent and seem to be able to stand on your own two feet just that little bit quicker.

You should aim to cook for yourself once you move to the apartment. You usually save a small fortune as opposed to actually buying lunch and dinner every day. Plenty of time to eat out once you find your feet and have the finances under control. Again, colleagues and friends should be able to point you towards your local supermarket, restaurants and other amenities. Appreciate that is is getting a bit hot now and coming from the UK you may find it to be absolutely scorching, but take the time to walk around and get to know your neighbourhood during the weekend - I find that I adapt to living somewhere new a lot quicker if I know where everything is and can therefore be independent to just walk to any place that I want without asking for directions.

People are very friendly here - more so than they are at home, so you should have no trouble making friends.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Current exchange rates is approx GBP 1 : AED 5.4 (worse rates from ATM machines)

Notify your UK bank that you will be using your ATM and credit cards abroad so they don't put a block on them.

If you want to drive immediately then get yourself an International Driving Permit before you get here. Available for major UK Post Offices. You can get one here, but it will cost more. Legally required to hire a car.

-


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Available from the AA. Also full list of post offices where you can pop in and sort it out. A snip at £5.50.

International Driving Permit : International Driving Permit - IDP - The AA


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I am actually in exactly the same boat except I am now into my 5th day in Dubai waiting for my medical for my residency visa. I literally landed at 3am on Monday morning and started work at 8.30am so no rest for the wicked. I haven't found it too hot I was actually expecting it to be much hotter, and coming from Newcastle that says something being one of the coldest places in the UK!

I am currently getting taxis everywhere with the occassional metro and contemplating now whether to get a hire car or just to buy outright. It's going to work out about £400 per month from what I can gather to rent so don't know whether it might work out cheaper in the long run just to buy. My fella has a car through work so I would only need it for goin gto work and back!

If you upgrade your bank account to HSBC Advance before you come, you pay a fee for it monthly but it gives you free cash withdrawls from the machine so you don't pay £2 or whatever it is each time you take out cash or use your card. It can save you heaps and is a bit safer than taking out big lumps in one go!

I haven't found much to be that much more expensive than England as think the UK is getting pretty expensive anyway although going out tonight for the first time so might retract that statement tomorrow but food wise I'd say it was pretty much the same so far. Obviously rent is much more expensive and going to view some places tomorrow!


----------

